# Polyrhythm/Djent style programming



## LORD S810 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to program some polyrhythm/Djent style drums with Pro Tools 8 Le and It's driving me crazy. I'm just using the stock drums in Xpand2 plugin. Anyone have any tips on being able to have the snare and hats 4/4 and the kick in another time signature? I'm not exactly a noob, but it's been a while since I did any sequencing or programing. Any help would be *greatly* appreciated. Thx!!!11!!


----------



## LORD S810 (Aug 10, 2011)

Even some Midi files for examples may be a help.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

I think what you're looking for is just syncopation, pal.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 10, 2011)

If they're in two different time sigs then it's polymetric.


----------



## LORD S810 (Aug 10, 2011)

ok.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 10, 2011)

Someone with better musical knowledge correct me if I am wrong here, but.....

Dont hang yourself up on the time signatures within your DAW, write everything in 4/4 time sig, just dont "stick" to the 4/4 bars.

I.E, hand pattern might be a stock quarters on the china, snare on 2 and 4, pretty easy in 4/4 programming. Then just apply your foot pattern, but if it is polymetric, then your pattern will end somewhere within a 4/4 bar, then just copy and paste until you come back to the same start/end point (or chuck in a fill somewhere that brings the two rhythms back together).


----------



## danieluber1337 (Aug 10, 2011)

If I remember that I said this, I'll find or program some polymetric stuff and upload the MIDI... it's not GM though. I hate GM


----------



## LORD S810 (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone with better musical knowledge correct me if I am wrong here, but.....

Dont hang yourself up on the time signatures within your DAW, write everything in 4/4 time sig, just dont "stick" to the 4/4 bars.

_I.E, hand pattern might be a stock quarters on the china, snare on 2 and 4, pretty easy in 4/4 programming. Then just apply your foot pattern, but if it is polymetric, then your pattern will end somewhere within a 4/4 bar, then just copy and paste until you come back to the same start/end point (or chuck in a fill somewhere that brings the two rhythms back together). _


Thanks. I give it a shot.

_If I remember that I said this, I'll find or program some polymetric stuff and upload the MIDI... it's not GM though. I hate GM _

That would help me greatly. If you got the time, Thx!

I just finished building my DAW last week running PT Le 8. It's been a while since I programed any drums. I'm hoping to get Superior Drummer 2.0 with Metal Foundry in the next month or so. Until then I'm using the stock drums in PT.


----------



## yellow (Aug 17, 2011)

toontrack ezplayer pro. you can have multi layers in the midi arranger, which u can also do in pro tools, but the ezplayer makes dragin,droppin, and playback ez.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 17, 2011)

program at random, play to it














































best djentz evarrrrr


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 25, 2011)

thewildturkey said:


> Someone with better musical knowledge correct me if I am wrong here, but.....
> 
> Dont hang yourself up on the time signatures within your DAW, write everything in 4/4 time sig, just dont "stick" to the 4/4 bars.
> 
> I.E, hand pattern might be a stock quarters on the china, snare on 2 and 4, pretty easy in 4/4 programming. Then just apply your foot pattern, but if it is polymetric, then your pattern will end somewhere within a 4/4 bar, then just copy and paste until you come back to the same start/end point (or chuck in a fill somewhere that brings the two rhythms back together).



This. As far as I know, this is how most people do it. I usually program drums within GP5 when I'm writing stuff, and anything polymetric, I do as above. You get really used to transcribing it that way, even though it seems kinda weird at first.


----------



## JamieB (Sep 19, 2011)

Errmm dunno if any has covered this already

But the way to easily figure it out is to write for example a bass drum line in i dunno 7/8 9/8 ect ect
change the time sig in the DAW aswell

then once youve done that put it back into 4/4 loop the already written bass drum in its diffrent time sig until it completes it self and starts back at the start of the 4/4 bar.

e.g 7/8 8 bars of 7/8 would make 7 bars of 4/4

and then just put a standard 4/4 cymbal and snare pattern

hope this helped and i havent explained it awfuly

but dont force it because it wont sound natural and you'll end up hating everything you write lol


----------

